# Transmission Electron Microscopy (TEM) = Ηλεκτρονική Μικροσκοπία Διέλευσης (ΗΜΔ)



## Elena (Aug 17, 2008)

Επειδή πολλά κυκλοφορούν (μετάδοσης κ.λπ.)


http://www.google.com/search?hl=el&q=ηλεκτρονική+μικροσκοπία+διέλευσης&lr=

(Και η SEM>σάρωσης (ΗΜΣ))

Για τους έχοντες αμφιβολίες, υπάρχει και το μικροσκόπιο:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=el&q="ηλεκτρονικό+μικροσκόπιο+διέλευσης&lr=

Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα εύρημα για μικροσκόπιο μετάδοσης/διείσδυσης που να μην είναι αποτέλεσμα μετάφρασης...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=el&q="ηλεκτρονικό+μικροσκόπιο+μετάδοσης&btnG=Αναζήτηση&lr=


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2008)

Ο (κακός, έτσι δεν τον λες;) Πάπυρος αφιερώνει τρεις στήλες στο _ηλεκτρονικό μικροσκόπιο διέλευσης_.


----------



## Elena (Aug 17, 2008)

:) Δεν τον λέω «κακό». Απλώς, μου είναι αδύνατο να καταλάβω γιατί ανατρέχεις στον Πάπυρο όπως άλλοι στη Βίβλο. Αν, βέβαια, αφιερώνει έστω και μία στήλη στην *εκτακυτταρομετρία*, είμαι έτοιμη να τον τοποθετήσω στο προσκεφάλι μου...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2012)

Ζήτημα 1ον: Υπάρχει η θέση ορισμένων ότι ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός _electron _αποδίδεται ακριβέστερα από το επίθ. _ηλεκτρονιακός_, παρότι ομολογουμένως (και ουδείς δύναται να το αρνηθεί αυτό) το επίθ. _ηλεκτρονικός _είναι εν πολλοίς καθιερωμένο στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση (σ' αυτό συμφωνεί και η βάση Teleterm).

Ζήτημα 2ον: Ικανός αριθμός πανεπιστημιακών πηγών αποδίδει το ΤΕΜ με τον όρο _Ηλεκτρονική Μικροσκοπία Διαπερατότητας _(αντί «Διέλευσης»).


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Και μπορούν να μας πουν τι γυρεύει εκεί η _διαπερατότητα_ («η ικανότητα ή ιδιότητα τών σωμάτων να διαπερνώνται από αέριο, μαγνητική ενέργεια, φως κ.λπ.»); Καλύτερα ένας που νεολογίζει με τη _μικροσκοπία διαπέρασης_.

Αλλά όταν πάμε στα _μικροσκόπια διέλευσης_, τα νούμερα είναι καταλυτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και μπορούν να μας πουν τι γυρεύει εκεί η _διαπερατότητα_ («η ικανότητα ή ιδιότητα τών σωμάτων να διαπερνώνται από αέριο, μαγνητική ενέργεια, φως κ.λπ.»);


Μην τα μπερδεύεις με τη διαπερατότητα (=transmittance). Για δες κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...f-transmittance-αντίστροφο-της-διαπερατότητας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Μα δεν τα μπερδεύω εγώ. Εγώ δεν χρησιμοποίησα τη _διαπερατότητα_. Αυτοί που τη χρησιμοποιούν μάς μπερδεύουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Ήθελα να πω: Δες τον ορισμό τού transmittance πρώτα. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_'transmittance'_and_'transmission'


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Και να σου δώσω κι άλλη μία πηγή στις τόσες άλλες (ΕΜΠ, Πανεπιστήμια, ΤΕΙ) που χρησιμοποιούν την απόδοση «Ηλεκτρονική Μικροσκοπία Διαπερατότητας» είτε αποκλειστικά για το ΤΕΜ είτε μαζί με την απόδοση «Ηλεκτρονική Μικροσκοπία Διέλευσης»: το Lexicon (δηλ. το ΑΠΘ) δίνει «Ηλεκτρονική Μικροσκοπία Διαπερατότητας» και δευτερευόντως «Ηλεκτρονική Μικροσκοπία Διερχόμενης Δέσμης» — και πουθενά «Διέλευσης».


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Μη με ανακατεύεις με υψηλή Φυσική. Γλωσσικά το είδα. Δηλαδή ότι στα μικροσκόπια όπου «a beam of electrons is transmitted through an ultra thin specimen» δεν βλέπω τι γυρεύει η έννοια του διαπερατού («αυτός που εύκολα διαπερνιέται, ο ευκολοπέραστος») εκτός αν θεωρείται ιδιότητα τού «ultra thin specimen». Θα δεχόμουν καλύτερα τη _μικροσκοπία μετάδοσης_, όπως το λένε και οι Γάλλοι: Microscopie électronique en transmission.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Το ότι το «Μετάδοσης» είναι 100% λάθος έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ήδη από το αρχικό ποστ.

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να σου πω τόση ώρα είναι ότι κακώς πας με τον ορισμό των γενικών λεξικών για τη _διαπερατότητα_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Δεν πάω με τους ορισμούς των λεξικών, πάω με τα ελληνικά που ξέρω.
_Vision_ είναι όραση, _visibility_ είναι ορατότητα.
_Διαπερατότητα_ είναι _permeability_. Ή κάτι άλλο σε -_ability_.
Αν πρόκειται για μικροσκοπία διαπερατού υλικού (που το διαπερνά η δέσμη των ηλεκτρονίων), να το δεχτώ.

Λέει στον Πάπυρο: 
Τα ηλεκτρόνια επιταχύνονται μετά την εκπομπή τους από ένα ή περισσότερα ανοδικά ηλεκτρόδια (ανάλογα με την ενέργεια που επιδιώκεται να μεταδοθεί στα ηλεκτρόνια) με κατάλληλη διαφορά δυναμικού και, κατόπιν, *διέρχονται* από σειρά ηλεκτρονικών φακών, γνωστών και ως μαγνητικών φακών, οι οποίοι συγκροτούνται από ηλεκτρομαγνήτες που τούς διαπερά δίαυλος ομοαξονικός προς το μικροσκόπιο.

Από εκείνο το _διέρχονται_ κατέληξαν στη _διέλευση_. Η _διαπερατότητα_ με πηγαίνει στους... ηλεκτρομαγνήτες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> _Διαπερατότητα_ είναι _permeability_. Ή κάτι άλλο σε -_ability_.


Πάμ' άλλη μία: Διαπερατότητα είναι το transmittance. Δες και το δικό μας νήμα στο #6.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μην τα μπερδεύεις με τη διαπερατότητα (=transmittance). Για δες κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...f-transmittance-αντίστροφο-της-διαπερατότητας.



Νομίζω ότι έχουμε μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση αρχικά: με το παραπάνω κατάλαβα ότι δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύω αυτά που λέμε εδώ με την «διαπερατότητα = transmittance". Τελικά, φαίνεται ότι εσύ εννοείς ότι όσοι μιλάνε για «μικροσκοπία διαπερατότητας», αποδίδουν το συνώνυμο «transmittance electron microscopy». Τόσο απλό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

[Έπεσε τελικά το δεκάρικο!]


----------

